

React's DOM Diff Algorithm - pnt
http://facebook.github.io/react/docs/reconciliation.html

======
conorh
I wrote a very simple DOM diff'er a while ago in Ruby for a somewhat similar
usage (diff'ing the same pages over and over with probably a small number of
changes each time)
[https://github.com/conorh/rdomdiff](https://github.com/conorh/rdomdiff). It
works in a similar way to their diff, although definitely not as well as
theirs works - for my needs I was able to ignore sibling nodes moving around.
I made the tradeoff that once I hit enough changes I would stop the diff and
treat the page as a completely new change.

